# Aqueon quietflow 50



## skald89 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the Aqueon® Power Filter QuietFlow 50 with the Aqueon Filter Cartridges. They do a decent job, I have had fish live with no issues in my tank for over a year. My only issue is the filter cartridges. They clean out the waste in my tank and turn brown. I try to clean them in a bucket of water from my tank. I swish it around and gently tap the bottom of the bucket with the cartridge. The water will turn brown from all the waste collected. I could do it for a few minutes, while changing the bucket water 2-3 times. It will still be full of waste and the cartridge remains brown. I have read that sponges are better, they will filter out the waste from the water and grow more beneficial bacteria.
My question is should I leave my filter the way it is or change it? I was thinking of replaceming the cartrigdges with filter sponges or something else but, I am unsure as to what to change it to.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Some filter material rinses better than others. I don't have that filter but I would replace the cartridge with a piece of filter pad you cut to size. You can buy large rolls of it for a fraction of the cost of a new replacement cart. You really don't want or need carbon anyway. I use this method in my canister filter. I have had no ill effects by throwing out the used filter material even though it does have lots of beneficial bacteria on it. It looks like you could feed the cut pad into the "filter bio holster" without too much trouble.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know aqueons, but I have modified a couple of marineland types, plus some Chinese filters very effectively using humidifier sponges from the hardware. They cut easily, are easy to clean and provide good biological filtration. `
It doesn't matter what filter I buy - I always end up turning them into a version of an Aqua-Clear.
Some of these set-ups are years old - I just squeeze out the sponge in a bucket of drained out tankwater, and off I go again.


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have an aqueon 10 filter in my 10 gallon. I rinse with tap water make sure it drains good then I dry it comes pretty clean then I dry with towel, place in a container of aquarium water a minute then place back in filter . all the blue plastic on filter contains bio. if you have a good size aquarium buy a bio sponge to place in your aquarium for extra bio.*old dude


----------

